# Literally crying my eyes out.



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't know what to do. I was working towards a rat rescue but we put that on hold due to a unforeseen issues and now this! My baby a beautiful year old jackson's chameleon is on the brink of death and i cant help her because the funds aren't available. Care credit denied me and my gofundme isnt helping i dont know what to do. The unforeseen issues are 1 my employment ended due to me leaving because the company had issues and 2 my dog had to go to the vet due to a emergency! They say things come in threes but come on.  Im at a loss just crying. I dont want her to die. She doesnt deserve this!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm sorry you have so many problems all at once have you posted on a chameleon forum? people there will be able to help you more. Is it a med you need? Maybe a local animal rescue could give you some...what's wrong with your chameleon? You could give plasma to pay for the vet bills too. A Familly member could try CareCredit and add you as an user. Maybe your vet can give you a payment plan...I hope you can figure it out. Keep us posted.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

So amazing news. I found a vet who did the exam for free!!!!! I just had to pay the 20 dollars for her antibiotics which was of all things baytril and she gave me a lot so I'm set if my boys have anymore issues :blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

Now just got to figure out how to pay for the follow up on tuesday


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

Got it for free because I was a new client


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

How is everyone doing? Most importantly, how are YOU doing? I read that your rats are keeping you together. I know that feeling. I suffer from manic depression. The lows get so low that my pets are literally the only things keeping me here.


----------



## skeet (Aug 11, 2016)

So glad you got everything figured out! How are this now?


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

My chameleon is good not great but getting there and my dog im not so sure he was doing great but lately a ton of anxiety.


----------

